
Earthquake of magnitude 8.7 strikes off Sumatra, Indonesia - tomp
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/04/11/world/asia/indonesia-earthquake/index.html?hpt=hp_t3
======
sirrocco
A good comment on reddit about this :
[http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/s42xj/87_earthqua...](http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/s42xj/87_earthquake_outside_indonesia/c4ax0jp)

------
dhx
GEOFON automatic earthquake detection live feed: <http://geofon.gfz-
potsdam.de/eqinfo/list.php>

Seismograms of 8.6Mww 0838UTC earthquake:
<http://rev.seis.sc.edu/earthquakes/2012/04/11/08/38/38>

Seismograms of 8.2Mwp 1043UTC earthquake:
<http://rev.seis.sc.edu/earthquakes/2012/04/11/10/43/09>

Technical data for 8.6Mww 0838UTC earthquake:
[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usc000905e#...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usc000905e#technical_summary)

Technical data for 8.2Mwp 1043UTC earthquake
[http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usc00090da#...](http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usc00090da#technical)

Live sea level monitoring at Meulaboh: <http://www.ioc-
sealevelmonitoring.org/station.php?code=meul>

Live sea level monitoring at Sabang: <http://www.ioc-
sealevelmonitoring.org/station.php?code=saba>

Live sea level monitoring at Telukdalam: <http://www.ioc-
sealevelmonitoring.org/station.php?code=telu>

Data collation, analysis, predictions and warnings from the Pacific Tsunami
Warning Centre: <http://ptwc.weather.gov/?region=3>

Live orbit position for OSTM/Jason-2 (satellite-based high resolution radar
altimetry): [http://www.heavens-
above.com/orbit.aspx?satid=33105&lat=...](http://www.heavens-
above.com/orbit.aspx?satid=33105&lat=0&lng=0&loc=Unspecified&alt=0&tz=CET)

Live orbit position for Jason-1 (older satellite-based radar altimetry):
[http://www.heavens-
above.com/orbit.aspx?satid=26997&lat=...](http://www.heavens-
above.com/orbit.aspx?satid=26997&lat=0&lng=0&loc=Unspecified&alt=0&tz=CET)

~~~
Maxious
Map showing expected wave arrival times <http://google.org/crisismap>

------
kamaal
There is a after shock of magnitude estimated 8.2 on Richter scale so far.

Fresh Tsunami alerts issued.

Highly irresponsible of Governments to lift Tsunami warnings so early.

Also delayed, conflicting tweets are causing a lot of panic. If you are
tweeting please tweet carefully. Some body's life may depend on it.

~~~
bertzzie
I live in Indonesia, and there was Tsunami, about 30 minutes ago, as reported
by local news TV. Two Tsunamis even, one 80 cm and another 60cm. My familly
still feels many earthquakes after the first one, untill now. I live in Java,
so I can't really feel the quake, but all my family's in North Sumatra, almost
point-blank from the quake.

------
lini
The earthquake produced horizontal movement, which is not likely to cause
tsunamis.

~~~
InclinedPlane
That's an irresponsible thing to say. Tsunamis can be caused by a variety of
different phenomena. Certainly direct vertical displacement of the sea floor
is the most direct way, but underwater landslides especially on the flanks of
seamounts are capable of creating massive tsunamis as well. And the latter can
come about due to any variety of shaking.

------
Swizec
Sure hope tsunamis won't be as big a problem this time as they were in 2004.

That would really suck for everyone. I'm all the way here in Europe and in my
mind that tsunami thing was "a year or two ago". Can't imagine how recent it
must seem to everyone actually involved ...

------
cobychapple
For what it's worth, the article actually says the magnitude was 8.7 (at a
depth of 33 kilometers), not 8.9 as in the title here—not that it matters
much.

I hope it doesn't cause as much damage as the one in 2004!

~~~
negamax
The one in 2004 was 9.1. Quite a difference considering that scale is
logarithmic. Since then lots of infrastructure and processes are created to
evacuate people and issue tsunami warnings. So people are at least better
prepared.

~~~
pmjordan
A 8.7 quake can still cause a devastating tsunami. In addition to the strength
of the shocks, the directionality of the energy release (horizontal or
vertical) is crucial.

------
gingerjoos
felt my chair shaking in Bangalore, India

~~~
manojlds
It was felt throughout south India I believe and there is a tsunami warning

------
kamaal
Update 1: Another earthquake in arabian sea, now. 155 kms off Mumbai, India.

Source : [http://www.indianexpress.com/news/earthquake-in-arabian-
sea-...](http://www.indianexpress.com/news/earthquake-in-arabian-sea-155-km-
from-mumbai/935466/)

This is on the other side of the India ocean. Interesting geological activity.
What are the chances of two earth quakes occurring at close by places like
this?

~~~
sirrocco
That's a 3.4 earthquake ... that type of earthquake happens all the time so I
would think the chances aren't so bad :)

------
yaix
I didn't notice anything being on Java now (coming from western Sumatra only a
few days ago).

Btw, how is this Hackernews?

~~~
vladd
Read the manual: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> , section "What
to Submit" ("anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.")

PS: the linked reddit comment alone helped me learn more about tsunami
generation and horizontal/vertical earthquake movements than I knew before
today)

~~~
pmjordan
There is also a history of posting news items for dangerous, large-scale
events that don't match the given criteria, but may save some lives in case
people in affected areas check HN but haven't heard warnings via other media.

------
desheikh
Some of the guys at the office here in Singapore felt the aftershock, but most
people didn't notice.

------
acron0
Had to read this closely. "Strikes off" is slang for "removes" where I'm from
:|

------
hazelnut
here is the exact warning with all affected areas:
[http://ptwc.weather.gov/ptwc/text.php?id=indian.TSUIOX.2012....](http://ptwc.weather.gov/ptwc/text.php?id=indian.TSUIOX.2012.04.11.0845)

~~~
negamax
Can anyone explain to me why time to Singapore is so far off, though it seems
very near to the center.

~~~
JohnSmithz8
the waves have to take the way around sumatra. that takes time ...

------
rplnt
> The tsunami, which washed away entire communities, caused nearly $10 billion
> in damage

So.. like 10 Valley start-ups? It's insane that livelihood of hundreds of
thousands people in south east Asia is worth less than a few clever (and
properly executed) ideas in CA.

~~~
kelnos
Not _average_ SV startups, to be sure. Only a rare minority end up being worth
$1bn each.

~~~
JanezStupar
He is talking about valuations.

~~~
kelnos
Few SV startups have $1bn valuations, either. The distinction you're
suggesting is irrelevant.

~~~
JanezStupar
It was a tongue in cheek remark, I actually agree with you.

Sometimes it is hard to resist sarcasm, apologies for not adding anything of
substance.

~~~
kelnos
And my apologies for not getting it ;)

------
sajithdilshan
Tremor was even felt here in uphills of Sri Lanka.(Nuwara Eliya)

------
rdl
Oh no. I was getting used to being able to buy hard drives again. :( (I feel
sort of bad that "what supply chains that I care about get disrupted" is my
first concern with most disasters)

~~~
timClicks
Things to be angry about:

    
    
      * caring for hard drives over people's lives
      * confusing Thailand for Indonesia
    

Trollbait?

~~~
rdl
Tsunami in Indonesia can affect Singapore and Malaysia (and Thailand);
Singapore/Malaysia is where a lot of the undamaged HD parts plants were, after
the Thai flooding. I think the Indonesian plants were for arms (used by both
WD and Seagate).

Also, a lot of other electronics assembly happens in Indonesia.

